# Help me please!



## DMoore (Feb 23, 2006)

*HELP ME PLEASE!!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My car wouldn't start for me last night, and i found out that it was my distributor cap, and roter. After my Dad and I put that in, it started right up. The car engine was cold at the time, but once it got hot, it wouldn't start again. I'm not a mechanic, and I don't know much about engines, so if anybody knows anything, please tell me as soon as possible. Thank you.
-Derek


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*car will not restart when hot*



DMoore said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My car wouldn't start for me last night, and i found out that it was my distributor cap, and roter. After my Dad and I put that in, it started right up. The car engine was cold at the time, but once it got hot, it wouldn't start again. I'm not a mechanic, and I don't know much about engines, so if anybody knows anything, please tell me as soon as possible. Thank you.
> -Derek


Derek, a car needs 3 things to start: air, fuel, and spark. The lack of any of these 3 will cause problems. 


You solved your first problem, lack of spark, via new distributor cap. Your other problem is engine will not restart if hot. Check your fan relays being on when the engine is running by turning on the A/C and see if the fans start. Check your coolant temperature sensor, as it maybe defective. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------

